# Milogranite question



## 95mmrenegade (Jul 31, 2017)

Milogranite has revised their normal blend from a 5-2-0 to a 6-2-0. Trying to figure out if 3 bags is too heavy every 30 days for 5000 sq/ft. Puts you at about 1.25# per 1000. 2 1/2 bags puts you right at 1#. Thoughts?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I would probably just apply 2 bags (0.86 lb/M) and adjust the application frequency if needed.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

I'd probably do the 3 bags the first time, and then 1.5 or 2 bags every 30-60 days... the good thing about milorganite is, within reason, you can't really over apply it. What I do for my own yard is milorganite in the spring and fall, and regular "chemical" fertilizer in the summer, but thats just me.


----------



## 95mmrenegade (Jul 31, 2017)

Ware said:


> I would probably just apply 2 bags (0.86 lb/M) and adjust the application frequency if needed.


What would you start with as far as frequency 30 or 45 days


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

95mmrenegade said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> > I would probably just apply 2 bags (0.86 lb/M) and adjust the application frequency if needed.
> ...


It's hard to say - every lawn is a little different. I see the one pound of Nitrogen per thousand per month as just a general guide, and right or wrong I don't map my fertilizer applications for the whole season - I adjust my actual application rates and frequency based on how the turf is responding.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

+1. If the lawn isn't green enough, more fertilizer


----------

